# Emma Watson wird zur fiesen Räuberin



## Stefan102 (5 März 2012)

​
Emma Watson (21) als fiese Räuberin? Kaum vorstellbar - ist die charmante und mädchenhafte Britin doch bislang vor allem für ihre Rolle der Hermine Granger aus den Harry Potter-Filmen bekannt. Doch Emma hat offenbar genug davon, immer nur als liebes, nettes Mädchen wahrgenommen zu werden und versucht nun mit konträren Rollen, ihr bisheriges Image loszuwerden.

Mit ihrer neuen Rolle in „The Bling Ring“ könnte ihr das nun gelingen. In dem Film von Sofia Coppola (40) soll Emma laut Hollywood Reporter ein junges Mädchen spielen, das gemeinsam mit ein paar Freundinnen die Häuser der Schönen und Reichen in den Hollywood Hills ausraubt, schließlich aber doch noch von der Polizei gefasst wird. Das Besondere dabei: Der Film beruht auf einer wahren Begebenheit. Der restliche Cast für „The Bling Ring“ ist noch nicht bekannt, doch verspricht der Film, wirklich spannend zu werden. So soll er laut Aussage der Produzenten einen „düsteren Blick auf unsere moderne Kultur werfen“ - hört sich ganz danach an, als ob Emma mit dieser Rolle endlich etwas gefunden hat, das ihrem Image ein wenig Härte verleihen könnte. Die Dreharbeiten sollen noch dieses Frühjahr starten, wann Emma dann allerdings in ihrer neuen Rolle in den Kinos zu bewundern ist, steht noch nicht fest.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Q (5 März 2012)

ich nehme ihr das ohne weiteres ab


----------



## SilentPain (5 März 2012)

na da bin aber gespannt
kann es mir nur schwer vorstellen


----------



## tommie3 (5 März 2012)

Denke die kann das.So nach dem Motto: "Eiskalter Engel".


----------



## Aeterno (5 März 2012)

Warum nicht...


----------

